# Can you simulate Velvia with photoshop?



## zedin (Dec 28, 2005)

I did a search and saw two programs that someone looked at that make your digital picture more like velvia film but being a poor graduate student I was wondering if anyone here knew a way to achive similar results just using photoshop itself.  Not that familiar with all it can do with regards to color and saturation (have only used it for scanned slides so already had velvia look).  In addition if anyone could reccommend a good photoshop book now that I am getting a digital camera that would help too.


----------



## Digital Matt (Dec 28, 2005)

If all you mean is get saturated color, because you won't get the look of film with digital really, you can do that in photoshop easily.  The best way I've found is to use a selective color adjustment layer, and boost each color individually.


----------



## elsaspet (Dec 28, 2005)

Hi Zedin,
If you go to the adobe actions site, you will find a few neat velvia actions there.  
Hope that helps!
Cindy


----------



## JohnMF (Dec 28, 2005)

if you have photoshop CS or CS2, Ive had a look through a friends copy of [ame="http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASIN/0240519841/qid=1135827392/sr=8-5/ref=pd_ka_5/203-4894993-6972720"]this book[/ame] and it looks quite comprehensive


----------



## midnitejam (Dec 30, 2005)

To simulate Fuji Velvia Slide Medium:

1.  Layer<>New Adjustment Layer<>Channel Mixer<>Click OK
2.  Make these changes to each of the red, green, and blue sliders for each
     output channel......

     Output Channel: Red
.....         Change Red Slider to: 141%
.....         Change Green Slider to: -22%
.....         Change Blue Slider to -22%

     Output Channel: Green
.....         Change Red Slider to: -22%
.....         Change Green Slider to: 144%
.....         Change Blue Slider to -22%

     Output Channel: Green
.....         Change Red Slider to: -22%
.....         Change Green Slider to: -22%
.....         Change Blue Slider to 144%

3.  OK

This Velvia simulation will enhance 75% of images especially Autumn Landscapes.

Let me know what you think of it.
MJ


----------



## TBaraki (Jan 9, 2006)

midnitejam said:
			
		

> To simulate Fuji Velvia Slide Medium:
> 
> 1.  Layer<>New Adjustment Layer<>Channel Mixer<>Click OK
> 2.  Make these changes to each of the red, green, and blue sliders for each
> ...




I really like the effect this gives.  Thanks for such a great pointer.:mrgreen:


----------



## orangetree (Jan 11, 2006)

frankly the digital image will look much better than the actual velvia film will produce anyway... The higher contrast film that velvia is tends to over compensate for color saturation... Like other have said if that what you are looking for then just adjust the sat and contrast


----------



## JohnMF (Jan 28, 2006)

midnitejam said:
			
		

> To simulate Fuji Velvia Slide Medium:
> 
> 1.  Layer<>New Adjustment Layer<>Channel Mixer<>Click OK
> 2.  Make these changes to each of the red, green, and blue sliders for each
> ...




nice technique


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 30, 2006)

midnitejam said:
			
		

> To simulate Fuji Velvia Slide Medium:
> 
> 1. Layer<>New Adjustment Layer<>Channel Mixer<>Click OK
> 2. Make these changes to each of the red, green, and blue sliders for each
> ...


 wow, i like this! Should work awesome for sunsets


----------



## lsasseville (Mar 2, 2006)

Awesome!!!


----------



## niccig (Jun 11, 2006)

Wow, I just randomly ran across this thread and tried out midnite's suggestions - it really makes the difference in some of my pics (since the color saturation on my camera sucks).  Thanks!


----------



## steve817 (Jun 11, 2006)

http://www.optikvervelabs.com/default.asp

A nice little free plugin. I believe it has a setting for Velvia


----------



## Nov (Jun 12, 2006)

Another good one is the "FujiSlide" action from http://www.1clickactions.com easy to use and adjust.


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Jun 12, 2006)

I have always done a similar technique..just with different numbers:

Red:
Red 130
Green -15
Blue -15

Green: 
Red -15
Green 130
Blue -15

Blue:
Red -15
Green -15
Blue 130

Probably gives similar effect.


----------

